# La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut No. 1 Cigar Review - the guy had only one and gave it a three?????



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut No. 1 Cigar Review - the guy had only one and gave it a three?????*

so i give it a ten. this is by far the best medium bodied dominican made multinational blend on the market that is wrapped in a connie shade wrappe...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut No. 1 Cigar Review - the guy had only one and gave it a three?????


----------



## Kuch21 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think these r up on cbids sight right now under private auction


----------

